# The terrible day



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Street Survival Insights *
with Dave Smith

*The terrible day*

James Huberty wasn't the first active shooter in American history, but by now we all know of his horribly up-close-and-personal homicidal rage in the San Ysidro McDonald's Massacre 25 years ago. Not only was it shocking to the psyche of the American public (and law enforcement), but it could also be said that the McDonald's Massacre was the final nail in the coffin of the resistance to modernizing law enforcement.
Those who remember the bad old days of revolvers, no portables, and myriad other things we didn't have also remember the resistance to innovative tools we take for granted today. I remember arguing with an armorer that with the growing threat posed by the modern assailants faced by law enforcement, we needed be carrying automatics. He felt modern cops weren't smart enough or good enough to shoot automatics. That was 1980! The SLA Shootout, the Howard Johnson's at New Orleans, the Texas Tower, none of these swayed those who opposed the modernization of our agencies. 
Even the eventual increase risks - the Mariel Boat Lift of criminals from Cuba among others - didn't have the effect that the McDonald's Massacre did on the modernization movement. Maybe it's because McDonald's is a restaurant so emotionally linked to families. 
Tragedies of this magnitude cause us to play mind games with ourselves. How would we have handled the call? What if we were the SWAT commander? What if we were in there off duty&#8230;with our family? How could we prevent these? What do I need to stop these terrible cruelties?

Full Article: The terrible day


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I had forgotten about that. I do recall it now, quite well. Thanks for those articles KW, it's good to be reminded of these things.

As the saying goes, "NEVER FORGET!"


----------



## MikeO (Jul 2, 2008)

I had never heard of that until today. Thanks for posting that article. It's so unfortunate that we like in a _reactive_ world rather than a _proactive_ world. And because of that, people end up getting hurt or worse.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

How about the Arby's that used to be on Huntington Ave near Harvard Medical School. I visited frequently when a student at Boston State. It closed after some filthbag robbed the place and set an employee on fire. I cannot recall just how many he did this to, if it was one or all or a few, but I recall that tragic event and how Arby's just refused to re-open that store.

Strange to say this, but I can understand someone who robs, but who robs and causes such horrific murder in the meantime, I just CAN'T understand that.

It's a sick world, always has been, always will be.

Of course candle light vigils, anger management classes and songs about love by hippies will change *all* that someday so it's something to look forward to.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

This makes you think nowadays, the fight to modernize goes on. Look how just recently all the complaining of the public sheep regarding the assault rifles for the patrols. What tragedy will it take to get the public to understand these are tools to be utilized.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I remember that day!!! I was in Ireland with my parents when I heard the news....Also it was around the same time the 1984 olympics were going on when Russia and other communist eastern block countries boycotted the olympics.. Top songs were Jump Van Halen, Infatuation Rod Stewart, Ghostbusters Ray Parker JR, Oh Sherrie Steve Perry, Sister Christian Night Ranger.....Top movies Ghostbusters, Purple Rain, Police Academy 1, Gremlins, Star Trek 3.....cost of gas 1 gallon 1.21, average home was 97,000 dollars, unemployment was 9.6 % Dow Jones peeked at 1287 and the best of all was good ole Ronald Reagan was the president.

Ah those were the days when I actually loved this country!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I
> Ah those were the days when I actually loved this country!


And your chief had moved from making HoJo's Mac N'Cheese to checking Detex in the Gym!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

FAPD said:


> And your chief had moved from making HoJo's Mac N'Cheese to checking Detex in the Gym!


LOL and they were sanding the roads from the back of their station wagon cruiser............from what stories I have gathered


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> How about the Arby's that used to be on Huntington Ave near Harvard Medical School. I visited frequently when a student at Boston State. It closed after some filthbag robbed the place and set an employee on fire. I cannot recall just how many he did this to, if it was one or all or a few, but I recall that tragic event and how Arby's just refused to re-open that store.


 Things like that, abd the mayor still refuses to properly arm his officers with the rifles they need.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was only a kid at the time, but I lived a short 20 miles from San Ysidro, in San Diego, and I still remember the footage on TV.


----------

